#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Ват Ромбодитам, Нон Хин, Лей, Таиланд

## Йонтен Гъяцо

Адрес, контакты, как добраться:

Rombodhidharma Temple
171/10, Ban Lak 160
Nong Hin district, Loei Province
Thailand
42190

For more information:
Contact Maechee Ning
Email: maeteddy@gmail.com
Telephone: 6687-4958555

http://www.rombodhidharma.net/p/romb...mples-faq.html

Выдержка из утренней сессии (перевод с англ. мой):

Не останавливать ум,
Просто позволить ему быть как он есть...
Нет нужды пытаться,
Просто не пытайтесь что-либо делать.
Просто остановите желание что-либо делать, и всё.
Это и есть самоосвобождение.
Не надо прекращать или останавливать ум, это как если бы вы пытались остановить природу.
Что заставляет вас хотеть остановить природу?
Желание, заблуждение заставляет вас хотеть остановить природу.
Остановите свое желание, свое заблуждение.
Не останавливайте ум, не останавливайте природу.
Тогда не будет иметь значения, хорош ум или плох.
Не важно, в каком ваш ум состоянии, не важно, какую эмоцию вы переживаете.
Это не будет иметь значения, не будет иметь смысла.
Это не будет иметь к вам отношения, состояние ума не будет иметь к вам отношения.
И все только потому, что вы не пытаетесь что-либо сделать с этим, лишь потому что нет никаких попыток с вашей стороны.
Нет желания привязаться к уму, нет желания вмешиваться в ум...
И во все сложности, которые возникают.
Позвольте им быть самим по себе, и тогда это не будет иметь значения.
Это не будет иметь ни значения, ни значимости.
Так все происходит когда вы оставляете все вещи, оставляете свои попытки
Они просто остаются быть сами по себе.
Они остаются, изменяются, перемещаются сами по себе.
Не имея никакого значения, не имея значимости.

----------

Ho Shim (21.12.2013), Ануруддха (03.12.2013), Бодо (13.12.2013), Джигме (17.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Йонтен, а вы были в этом монастыре или что вас сподвигло именно о нем рассказать?

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Я был в этом монастыре. Вообще я ехал в Ват Наначат, изветнейший международный центр, основанный Аджаном Ча, однако по приглашению друга заехал в этот монастырь и остался там, приняв посвящение в монахи.

----------

Бодо (13.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Информация для гостей храма

*Кто настоятель храма?*
Настоятель храма – Достопочтенный Учитель Пхосрисурия Кемарато (или проще – Лунг По)

*Как построено обучение в храме?*
Лунг По дает учения два раза в день – утром до завтра и вечером. Беседы занимают от получаса до часа. Простым языком Лунг по объясняет глубокие истины.
Все его учения на тайском, однако англоговорящие ученики и жители всегда готовы помочь тем, кто не понимает тайский язык.

*Где находится храм?*
Храм расположен на севере Таиланда, в провинции Лей.
Адрес:
Rombodhidharma Temple
171/10, Ban Lak 160
Nong Hin district, Loei Province
Thailand
42190
Сайт:
www.rombodhidharma.com

*Как добраться?*
На машине:
Если едите из Бангкока, езжайте по хайвэю № 2 (Mittaphap) на северо-восток в сторону Nakhon Rathasima. Сверните на хайвэй № 201, следуя этой дороге вы доедите до храма. По пути вы проедите провинцию Chaiyaphum, затем округ Khon Kaen провинции Phu Kra Deung и через границу с Phu Kra Deung попадете в провинцию Loei. Храм расположен примерно в 30 км от границы с провинцией Phu Kra Deung.

На автобусе
На автобусах можно объехать весь Таиланд, и некоторые автобусы весьма комфортабельны. Проще всего напрямую связаться с перевозчиком и попросить их помочь подобрать маршрут.

Как один из вариантов, можно обратиться в компанию VIP Bus 999:

Tel: 02-936-2841-48 or 02-936-2852-66 ext. 442, 311
web: http://www.rottourthai.com/showthread.php?t=1451

Еще один вариант - Meung Loei Air Company:

Tel: 0-2936-0142
web: http://www.rottourthai.com/showthread.php?t=261 

На самолете
Если вы летите из Бангкока то пересадочный рейс будет обслуживаться компанией Nok Air, самолеты которой летают из аэропорта Don Mueang. Аэропорт города Loei находится всего в 50 минутах езда до храма.
Купить билеты от Бангкока до Лея можно по этой ссылке:

http://www.nokair.com/contents/promo...-US/index.html

Некоторая сложность может возникнуть в связи с тем, что в Таиланд вы скорее всего попадете через аэропорт Suvarnabhumi, и оттуда вам нужно будет добраться до аэропорта Don Mueang.
Между этими аэропортами действует автобусное сообщение, и на стойках информации вас направят и помогут сориентироваться. Однако если вы решите воспользоваться автобусом, позаботьтесь о наличии достаточного запаса времени – пробки в Бангкоке непредсказуемы.
Также можно взять такси, тариф составит около 400 бат, в зависимости от ситуации на дорогах.
О трансфере от аэропорта Лея можно договориться в храме.

*Что следует брать с собой?*
Большинство гостей храма предпочитают по традиции носить белую одежду, так что привезти с собой комплект белой или светлой одежды не помешает. Однако жестких требований на этот счет нет и носить можно любую подходящую для монастыря одежду (шорты должны быть ниже колен, топы закрытые, чрезмерное использовании косметики и украшений не поощряется). Для обуви подойдут сандалии, одежда легкая. Однако, в период с Ноября по Февраль ночи бывают весьма прохладными, так что свитер или куртка в это время придутся кстати.
Захватите с собой туалетные принадлежности, фонарик, полотенце, легкий спальник или одеяло, если есть. Если нет, эти вещи можно будет взять в храме.
Также пригодится контейнер для еды, куда вы сможете запасти пищу, предлагаемую на завтрак, чтобы поесть позже.
Wi-Fi в храме отсутствует, доступ в Интернет можно получить с помощью мобильных телефонов или 3G  модемов через операторов True Move или MyCAT.

*Как организовано питание?*
На завтрак подается рис, суп, и гарниры – овощи или лапша. Возможно вегетарианское и невегетарианское питание. Блюда простые, но качественные, как правило без содержания аллергенных продуктов – пшеницы, молочных продуктов, орехов. В случае, если у вас есть сильная аллергия на специфические продукты, вам придется самим позаботиться о своем питании или обратиться за помощью к монахам.
Морозильных камер нет, поскольку в храме нет круглосуточного электричества. В зависимости от того, где вы остановитесь, возможно будет воспользоваться ящиками со льдом и подписаться на доставку льда чтобы хранить продукты в холоде. С собой лучше всего брать сухофрукты, консервы, продукты в вакуумной упаковке. Свежие фрукты и другую еду можно купить в близлежащем поселке – Нон Хине (Nong Hin).

*Сколько стоит проживание в храме?
*Фиксированной платы нет. Однако, если вы хотите поддержать храм, вы можете сделать это любым из удобных вам способов, в том числе помогая по хозяйству и на кухне, жертвуя еду и другие вещи или посредством денежных подношений. Размер пожертвование целиком на ваше усмотрение – все зависит от вашей готовности и возможности помогать монахам и монахиням.

*Каков распорядок дня?
*В этом храме не преподаются техники медитации и как таковое расписание отсутствует за исключением того, что утром и вечером Лунг По дает учения. Постижение абсолютной истины происходит во время учений и бесед о Дхарме, во время пребывания в храме, живя простой жизнью и отпуская все ожидания.
Обычно день начинается в 5:00 и первое учение примерно в 6:15. После утреннего учения подается простой завтрак (шведский стол). Кроме завтрака других организованных приемов пищи нет и дальнейшем пропитании нужно позаботиться самостоятельно. Тут могут пригодиться пластиковые контейнеры, в которые можно запастись едой на вечер.  
Как уже было сказано, расписания нет, нет никаких уроков и требований, которые нужно выполнять. Свободное время предлагается использовать для того, чтобы побыть наедине с собой, погрузиться в атмосферу храма, жизнь, которой живут монахи и монахини. В течении дня можно устроить беседу о Дхарме с Достопочтенным Учителем или монахами.
Если чувствуете потребность, можете помочь по кухне, в саду, по хозяйству.
Вечернее учение длится с 6:00 до 7:00, часы варьируются в зависимости от времени года. После вы снова можете заняться своими делами. Спать здесь ложатся примерно в 9:00.
И хотя никаких фиксированных практик в храме нет, хотелось бы обозначить пару моментов, которые помогут составить представление о том, что же это за храм. Однако необходимо учесть, что печатное слово – это не то же самое, что обучение на собственном опыте или слушание Учителя напрямую.

*Льем воду: посылание позитивной энергии и благопожеланий всем живым существам
*В храме мы льем воду заслуг и благопожеланий (так часто, как только можно). Тем самым мы посылаем позитивные мысли, энергию и любящую доброту всем существам. Таков обычай всех Бодхисаттв, который мы практикуем дабы всегда быть добрыми и прощающими. Лить воду – это способ воплощения идей отпускания всего и готовности поделиться всем и со всеми. Когда вы переворачиваете бутылку – вода вытекает сама по себе – ничего больше делать не надо. Это отпускание. Вода также является символом даяния на многих уровнях, она несет ваше даяние к земле и к другим существам.

*Ахоси (провозглашение раскаяния)
*«Простить других, за то что они сделали вам» и «извиниться перед другими за все ваши прегрешения» - это также наши обычаи, с помощью которых мы учимся как быть в мире с собой и со всеми и как бережно обращаться с другими. Таким образом мы приближаемся к исчерпанию последствий наших неблагих дел и последствий всех недобродетельных поступков, совершенных в прошлом.
Различные вариации провозглашения раскаяния как правило предваряют все учения. Эти молитвы помогают отпустить мешающие мысли и чувства. Раскаяние также способствует примирению в случае ссор и конфликтов.
Как правило, во время молитв мы произносим фразы подобные этой: «Я от всего сердца прошу прощения у всех, кому я навредил и кого я оскорбил намеренно или случайно своими словами, мыслями действиями в этой и в прошлых жизнях». А также: «Я хочу простить всех недоброжелателей. Я посвящаю все мои достоинства и заслуги всем живым существам и желаю всем мира и счастья.»

*Клай (расслабление или отпускание)
*Простой образ жизни способствует тому, что ум становится более открытым, расслабленным и спокойным, и эта открытость также позволяет переживать расширение. Это и есть основа здешнего образа жизни. Это не значит, что вы должны спать или валяться целый день, просто не нужно принуждать себя ни к чему и пытаться что-то сделать. Расслабляйтесь во всё ваше деланье и бытие.

*Более подробную информацию вам предоставит:
*Maechee Ning
Email: maeteddy@gmail.com
Telephone: 6687-4958555

----------

Ho Shim (21.12.2013), Ануруддха (08.12.2013), Бодо (13.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013), Николас (31.03.2015), Фил (09.12.2013), Эделизи (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Во-первых, поздравляю с принятие монашества - большой и ответственный шаг в жизни каждого буддиста. Во-вторых, спасибо за столь подробное описание монастыря, добавлю его в список ретритных центров.

----------

Бодо (13.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

А вот в этой статье не про этот ват?
http://formatov.livejournal.com/164199.html

Там даже есть русский текст практики раскаяния.

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Мягко говоря странный монастырь и странные методы...

----------

Thaitali (09.12.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Мягко говоря странный монастырь и странные методы...


тоже так показалось, странно для классической тайской тхеравады...и еще отрицание всякой медитации в монастыре, только лекции

----------

Ittosai (09.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Да, непривычно. Но если нет противоречий с традицией, то почему бы нет?
Жаль, что проповеди на тайском. Наличие постоянного переводчика на английский решило бы проблему.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Что касается подхода. Каждому свой подход. Кому-то Будда говорил что Бог есть, кому-то - что Бога нет. Я подозреваю (т.е. нижесказанное - мое личное мнение), что этот подход для медитаторов, которым медитировать либо еще рано, либо уже поздно. Что значит рано? Значит, что в них еще очень сильны мирские желания и они рассматривают практику как способ их достижения. Способ достижения здоровья, успеха, спокойствия, счастья в личной жизни. Вторые рассматривают практику как способ достижения сверхъестественных способностей.

Написанное вовсе не значит, что с помощью практики невозможно достичь описанного - возможно по определению, ведь ум видит то, на чем фокусируется, а поскольку в уме есть все, то фокусироваться можно на чем угодно. Суть же Буддиской практики заключается уж точно ни в мирских достижениях. Ни в немирских тоже, хотя такие вещи многих вдохновляют, да и у Будды был не только Шарипутта, но и Маудгальяяна.

Что же касается традиции, то хотелось бы заметить, что пока очень немногие жители России в частности и западные туристы вообще представляют, что такое традиция. Особенно, что такое лесная традиция, со всеми своими неординарными личностями, которых даже пытались запретить на законодательном уровне, мотивируя это тем, что они "бесполезны для общества" (описано в книге Аджана Тхета (ученик Аджана Муна) "Биография Лесного Монаха", - очень известная на западе, есть международный центр на севере Таиланда). 

Кстати, в самой книжке, содержится описание всех ритритов и прозрений, которые получил автор за свой путь, а в конце, на последней страничке, все резюмируется словами - оставьте все ожидания, всё есть анатта.

----------

Ануруддха (11.12.2013), Бодо (13.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Каждому свой подход. Кому-то Будда говорил что Бог есть, кому-то - что Бога нет.


Что-то я не припомню, чтобы Будда одному говорил "можно не медетировать", а другому "нужно медетировать".




> подход для медитаторов, которым медитировать либо еще рано, либо уже поздно.


Так ведь только Будда может определить кому, что, надо. Даже Архаты продолжали медетировать... хоть им это и не надо было.




> они рассматривают практику как способ их достижения. Способ достижения здоровья, успеха, спокойствия, счастья в личной жизни. Вторые рассматривают практику как способ достижения сверхъестественных способностей


И ни слова о Ниббане, джхане и всех тех вещах, к которым призывал стремиться Будда.

Вообще странно... медитация (как сидячая так и "ходячая") - основное оружие в борьбе с омрачениями... одними лекциями в поток не вступишь, да и Нирббаны не вк*у*сишь.  :Smilie: 

А что по поводу монастыря говорят "буддийские власти, патриархи" или кто там у нас главный?

----------

Ittosai (13.12.2013), Thaitali (13.12.2013)

----------


## Бодо

Благодарю! Очень мощное и вдохновляющее Учение! 
Вы написали прекрасный перевод леции. Немогли бы Вы и далее писать здесь переводы лекции Аччана Лунг По, а также других монахов? Это очень интересно и полезно.
С Уважением!

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Что-то я не припомню, чтобы Будда одному говорил "можно не медетировать", а другому "нужно медетировать".
> 
> 
> Так ведь только Будда может определить кому, что, надо. Даже Архаты продолжали медетировать... хоть им это и не надо было.
> 
> 
> И ни слова о Ниббане, джхане и всех тех вещах, к которым призывал стремиться Будда.
> 
> Вообще странно... медитация (как сидячая так и "ходячая") - основное оружие в борьбе с омрачениями... одними лекциями в поток не вступишь, да и Нирббаны не вк*у*сишь. 
> ...



Хотя я еще ни разу не встречал такой зеленый свет, который загорался когда нужно было решить мой вопрос с документами - на всех уровнях - Буддийская администрация (точно не скажу как называется, но это государственный орган, отвечающий за надзор в сфере), Патриарх провинции, Патриарх округа.

Все же

Не ведитесь на печати "Одобрено министреством просветления"
Не учитесь медитации ни у кого, кроме как у Будды
Не спорьте, потому что истина не рождается в спорах,
А правда у каждого своя.

Поэтому если у кого есть вопросы по теме, а не желание поспорить или доказать свою точку зрения, на чем бы то ни было ни основанную, велкам.

По поводу остального приведу две истории. Первая. Приехал как-то опытный медитатор с супругой тайкой, идеально говорящей по английски, пришел на Учение (прошу кстати заметить, что есть очень большая разница между живым учением и повторением заученных слов, т.е. лекцией), по окончании они подошли к Мастеру, тайка супругу переводит. Мастер говорит: "Ты неправильно переводишь, идите к Мэ Ши Нинг". 
Придя к монахине, они услышали Учение, согласно которому отпустить надо все прежние знания, выразили несогласие - ну как же так, просто так ведь невозможно! В ответ на что услышали несколько сутр, в которых описывалось достижение архатства без усилий, в результате одного лишь слушания Будды. Тогда образованные люди сказали: "Так Будда в то время был рядом, а сейчас он на расстоянии 1000 лет". "Что-то мне голодно" - сказала монахиня, пошла поела, потом решила лечь поспать. Расстроенные, супруги вскоре уехали.

Вторая история - просто цитата из вчерашней беседы за ланчем.

- В Таиланде сейчас много школ, спорят друг с другом, как надо правильно медитировать. Если бы они говорили, что медитировать не надо - споров бы не было.

----------

Бодо (14.12.2013), Эделизи (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

т.е. в этом монастыре пропагандируется отказ от медитации? я правильно понял?

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Благодарю! Очень мощное и вдохновляющее Учение! 
> Вы написали прекрасный перевод леции. Немогли бы Вы и далее писать здесь переводы лекции Аччана Лунг По, а также других монахов? Это очень интересно и полезно.
> С Уважением!


"Все сложности в этом мире и в Сансаре возникают из-за нашей одержимости желаниями что-либо сделать с нашими телами и умами, неспособностью оставить вещи такими, как они есть, нежеланием оставить прошлое в прошлом.
Вот почему все наши усилия в Учении, религии, нашем соответствии Природе всех вещей были бесплодными. Все наши попытки были нацелены на то, чтобы что-то приобрести, чего-то достичь. Вот почему это нельзя назвать отпусканием, облегчением, освобождением.
За счет практик и тренировок наши тела и умы лишь стали тяжелее. Практики стали привычками, привычки - привязанностями.
Мы не позволяем явлениям самоосвободиться, не позволяем им просто быть."


"Надо признать, что все, чем мы занимались – это вовлечение в какие-то действия и практики. Вот почему эти попытки до сих пор не принесли результата в контексте духовного освобождения, то есть освобождения от страданий. Они были бесплодными, потому что все, чем мы занимались – было практиками. Телесными практиками, медитациями, Випассаной. Вовлечение в практики, вместо отпускания. Это изначально неправильный подход, с самого начала это становилось привязанностью. Итак, это изначально неправильно, так что просто оставьте это, отбросьте прямо сейчас. В каком бы состоянии ни находился бы ваш ум, просто оставьте его как есть. В хорошем ли он состоянии или в плохом – просто оставьте его в покое.
В этом случае завершение наступит до того, как случится привязанность, до возникновения желания, или действия на уровне тела или ума.
Что бы вы ни видели, позвольте этому быть. Что бы вы ни знали, отпустите.
Оставьте все манипуляции с телом и умом и внезапно возникнет освобождение, проявится самоосвобождение, как оно есть, прямо там и тогда."


Некоторые названия Учений:

"Не волнуйтесь о знаниях"
"Прекращение до начала (Финиш до старта)"
"Сколько ни ешь, сыт не будешь"
"За пределами различий, за пределами целей"
"Ни потому ни поэтому (За пределами причин)"
"Без ожиданий"
"Привязанность бывает только к ощущению"
"Без привязанностей, без сомнений, без конфликтов, без застревания"
"Пробуждение автоматом"
"Let it be"
"Умри если должен"
"Меньше болтовни"
"Отрежь настоящее"

----------

Ануруддха (14.12.2013), Бодо (14.12.2013), Эделизи (14.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> т.е. в этом монастыре пропагандируется отказ от медитации? я правильно понял?


В этом монастыре пропагандируется отказ от пропаганды и отказ от понимания. 

Если есть вопрос - значит, понимания нет. 

Сюда приходят те, кому актуально то Учение, которое здесь дается.

Если Ваша медитация приносит плоды, которые вас и всех окружающих устраивают - медитируйте на здоровье дальше =)

----------

Эделизи (14.12.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

> В этом монастыре пропагандируется отказ от пропаганды и отказ от понимания. 
> 
> Если есть вопрос - значит, понимания нет. 
> 
> Сюда приходят те, кому актуально то Учение, которое здесь дается.
> 
> Если Ваша медитация приносит плоды, которые вас и всех окружающих устраивают - медитируйте на здоровье дальше =)


Спасибо за напутствие) И Вам не хворать. :Smilie: 
В Маджхима Никае 10 сказано: «Монахи, это единственный путь, ведущий к очищению существ, к преодолению печали и стенаний, к исчезновению боли и горестей, к достижению подлинного пути, к осуществлению Ниббаны - это четыре сатипаттханы».

----------

Thaitali (15.12.2013)

----------


## Бодо

Некоторые названия Учений:

"Не волнуйтесь о знаниях"
"Прекращение до начала (Финиш до старта)"
"Сколько ни ешь, сыт не будешь"
"За пределами различий, за пределами целей"
"Ни потому ни поэтому (За пределами причин)"
"Без ожиданий"
"Привязанность бывает только к ощущению"
"Без привязанностей, без сомнений, без конфликтов, без застревания"
"Пробуждение автоматом"
"Let it be"
"Умри если должен"
"Меньше болтовни"
"Отрежь настоящее"[/QUOTE]

Благодарю. Если Вас не затруднит, жду лекции по этим темам, и вообще лекции. Сильно заинтересовало Учение!

----------

Эделизи (14.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Вот бы видео с переводом! очень интересно.

----------

Бодо (14.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Спасибо за напутствие) И Вам не хворать.
> В Маджхима Никае 10 сказано: «Монахи, это единственный путь, ведущий к очищению существ, к преодолению печали и стенаний, к исчезновению боли и горестей, к достижению подлинного пути, к осуществлению Ниббаны - это четыре сатипаттханы».


Дорогие друзья, еще раз обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой не спорить в топике. Имеют разногласия лишь те, кто затерялись в знаниях и слишком серьезно к ним относятся.

На тему сатипаттхан приведу высказывание такое:
"Тот, кто посещал различные буддийские центры, возможно, слышал о заявлении некоторых учителей, что практика четырех основ внимательности - это «единственный путь» к цели полного просветления! Хотя такие слова весьма впечатляют, они не являются правильным переводом канонического текста, и даже не согласуются с тем, что говорил Будда. Сама фраза «ekayana magga», которая зачастую неправильно переводится как «единственный путь» встречается ещё и в 12-ой сутте Маджхима Никаи, где совершенно точно означает «путь с единственно возможным местом назначения». Многие пути могут вести в одно и то же место. На самом деле Будда говорил про «единственный путь», но так он говорил не о сатипаттхане, а о Благородном Восьмеричном Пути:

«Из всех Путей, Благородный Восьмеричный Путь наилучший. Это единственный путь, нет других, ведущих к чистоте прозрения».

(Дхаммапада, №273, 274)

Таким образом, «единственный путь» к просветлению, о чём и так знают все буддисты, это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Четыре основы внимательности (сатипаттхана) составляют только часть пути, седьмую ступень.
"

Взято отсюда: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...na-1997-sv.htm .

Сегодня как раз было Учение на тему того, что мы склонны теряться в знаниях, придавая слишком большое значение и смыслы услышанному или увиденному, вместо того, чтобы дать всем этим явлениям быть самим по себе, не цепляясь за них.

От себя хотелось  бы добавить, что буддийская медитация может быть полезна для того, чтобы увидеть природу мыслей, чувств, ощущений, событий, встреч, потерь и приобретений, чтобы их все можно было легче отпускать, не привязываясь. Однако многие медитаторы зависают на ощущениях и пониманиях, приходящих в результате таких медитаций, не понимая, что это тоже все проходящее. Поэтому они начинают "практиковать" медитацию каждый день. Это уже небуддийская медитация, направленная на приобретение, удержание.

Из Учений что-то наверно будет выкладываться в мой ЖЖ сюда: http://formatov.livejournal.com c трансляцией в ФБ и ВК. 
Некие миряне-тайцы, имеющие склонность к переводам, переводят какой-то текст, их вдохновивший, присылают мне. 
Что касается видео, то для этого в храме должен появиться некий человек, имеющий неодолимую тягу к обработке видео =) Либо события еще как-то сложатся или не сложатся.

На эту тему как-то за ланчем было сказано:

- В нашем храме много "талантливых людей". Однако таким мы говорим - "оставьте свои упаданы". =)

----------

Бодо (15.12.2013), Эделизи (15.12.2013)

----------


## Бодо

> Дорогие друзья, еще раз обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой не спорить в топике. Имеют разногласия лишь те, кто затерялись в знаниях и слишком серьезно к ним относятся.
> 
> На тему сатипаттхан приведу высказывание такое:
> 
> 
> Из Учений что-то наверно будет выкладываться в мой ЖЖ сюда: http://formatov.livejournal.com c трансляцией в ФБ и ВК. 
> Некие миряне-тайцы, имеющие склонность к переводам, переводят какой-то текст, их вдохновивший, присылают мне.





Благодарю. Уже читаю. :Kiss:

----------

Николас (31.03.2015), Петр Полянцев (03.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> услышали несколько сутр, в которых описывалось достижение архатства без усилий, в результате одного лишь слушания Будды. Тогда образованные люди сказали: "Так Будда в то время был рядом...".
> "Что-то мне голодно" - сказала монахиня, пошла поела, потом решила лечь поспать. Расстроенные, супруги вскоре уехали.


Правильно сказали туристы, тоже самое говорил и Аджан Чаа. Одним только изучением сутт дело не сдвинется с места. Если бы медитация не нужна была, Будда бы не наставлял бы в ней.
Прочитайте наставление к Бахии... Сразу после разговора с Буддой он просветлел. Вы эту сутту можете хоть раз стопятсот прочитать, толку не будет.
Тот, кто говорит, что медитация либо не нужна, либо влияет на просветление косвенно, портит и разрушает Дхамму.

----------

Thaitali (17.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Правильно сказали туристы, тоже самое говорил и Аджан Чаа. Одним только изучением сутт дело не сдвинется с места. Если бы медитация не нужна была, Будда бы не наставлял бы в ней.
> Прочитайте наставление к Бахии... Сразу после разговора с Буддой он просветлел. Вы эту сутту можете хоть раз стопятсот прочитать, толку не будет.
> Тот, кто говорит, что медитация либо не нужна, либо влияет на просветление косвенно, портит и разрушает Дхамму.



1) Дорогой Андрей, вы же сами пишете, что просветлевают после разговоров с Буддой. Так и не надо читать сутты и медитировать. Просто поговорите с Буддой. 

2) Медитация нужна для того, чтобы оставить медитацию. Хватит медитировать на этот пост.

3) Медитация - это палец, указывающий на луну. Не надо зацикливаться на пальце. Будда не этому учил. Он учил пробуждению и освобождению!  

4) Если Дхамму можно разрушить - это не Дхамма. Дхамма - это природа всех вещей и явлений. Попробуй разрушь!

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013), Эделизи (17.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> Так и не надо читать сутты и медитировать. Просто поговорите с Буддой


Вы наверно не слышали... мне придётся сообщить Вам горестные новости... Благословенный скончался... пару тысяч лет назад.




> Он учил пробуждению и освобождению!


К коему и приводит медитация.




> Если Дхамму можно разрушить - это не Дхамма. Дхамма - это природа всех вещей и явлений. Попробуй разрушь!


Я имел в виду Дхамму как учение... Учение можно разрушить... поговорите с тибетцами  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (18.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Вы наверно не слышали... мне придётся сообщить Вам горестные новости... Благословенный скончался... пару тысяч лет назад.
> 
> 
> К коему и приводит медитация.
> 
> 
> Я имел в виду Дхамму как учение... Учение можно разрушить... поговорите с тибетцами


1) Для Будды пара тысяч лет не помеха. Ему помеха лишь то, что ты думаешь что ему это помеха. (Рассказ о том, что ему это не помеха, содержится в суттах, описывающий то, как он отправлялся в Траястримшу)

2) Медитация - это значит - концентрация на чем либо. Вот допустим человек сконцентрирован на своей работе, а хороший работник концентрируется на ней по 8 часов в сутки, до самой смерти. И в общем и в целом, куда он концентрируется, туда он и попадет. О чем и говорил Будда в Маха саччака сутте, описывая свое обучение у Алара Каламы и Удака Рамапутры. Таким образом, хороший биолог попадет в биологию, а хороший программист - в программу, каким бы хорошим буддистом он не был. Медитатор же, медитирующий на ощущения в теле - попадет в ощущения в теле, потому что ему никак не удается понять, что медитация на ощущения в теле нужна только для того, чтобы понять, что не стоит к ним привязываться. Мало того, умный человек может осознать эту истину и без многодневных медитаций, что было многократно доказано персонажами, становящимися архатами за считанные недели. А такие ограниченные пространства или дхаммы, называются в буддизме "особые сферы существования" или "особые области воздаяния", где особо упорные медитаторы отбывают свой срок за игнорирование слов Будды.

3) Я говорил с тибетцами и жил в Тибете.

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

> 1) Для Будды пара тысяч лет не помеха


Говорю же, умер он.... окончательно.




> Я говорил с тибетцами и жил в Тибете.


И как оно? Ничего странного не показалось? В Дхарме тибетцев, имею в виду.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Говорю же, умер он.... окончательно.
> 
> 
> И как оно? Ничего странного не показалось? В Дхарме тибетцев, имею в виду.


1) А я говорю для Будды смерть не помеха, к тому же в буддизме говорится о том, что всё непостоянно.

2) Хорошее было время. Странного ничего не казалось.

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Медитация - это значит - концентрация на чем либо.


 не всегда медитация - это концентрация. Випассана - это проникновение в истинную природу вещей, в непостоянство, страдательность, безличностность. Не на обычном мирском, сознательном уровне, а соприкосновение с надмирским уровнем. Это происходит только в медитации, а не через простое расслабление и сознательное отпускание. Это очищение от загрязнений ума,  остановка цепляния на глубоком уровне.



> Медитатор же, медитирующий на ощущения в теле - попадет в ощущения в теле, потому что ему никак не удается понять, что медитация на ощущения в теле нужна только для того, чтобы понять, что не стоит к ним привязываться. Мало того, умный человек может осознать эту истину и без многодневных медитаций, что было многократно доказано персонажами, становящимися архатами за считанные недели.


при наличии квалифицированного наставника, медитатору очень хорошо удается понять, что ни к каким ощущениям не нужно привязываться :Smilie:  Осознать-то это можно и без медитаций, а практически остановить все привязки можно только с помощью многодневных медитаций.

А вообще, такой подход хорош для тех, кому в данный момент медитация "не идет" по каким-то причинам, например, из-за блокировок плохих прошлых поступков или тем, у кого есть психические заболевания и медитация вообще не рекомендуется.

----------

Ittosai (18.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> не всегда медитация - это концентрация. Випассана - это проникновение в истинную природу вещей, в непостоянство, страдательность, безличностность. Не на обычном мирском, сознательном уровне, а соприкосновение с надмирским уровнем. Это происходит только в медитации, а не через простое расслабление и сознательное отпускание. Это очищение от загрязнений ума,  остановка цепляния на глубоком уровне.
>  при наличии квалифицированного наставника, медитатору очень хорошо удается понять, что ни к каким ощущениям не нужно привязываться Осознать-то это можно и без медитаций, а практически остановить все привязки можно только с помощью многодневных медитаций.
> 
> А вообще, такой подход хорош для тех, кому в данный момент медитация "не идет" по каким-то причинам, например, из-за блокировок плохих прошлых поступков или тем, у кого есть психические заболевания и медитация вообще не рекомендуется.


Будда не говорил про необходимость многодневных медитаций, а определение випассана в контексте палийского канона употребляется в значении "видения-как-есть" vipassana-bhavana или можно сказать самосущего видения, видения самого-по-себе. Современные гуру медитации учат технике випассаны, в то время как випассана - это не техника, это оставление всех техник. Однако оставление техник возможно в том случае, если нет привязанностей к техникам а также страхов, связанных с оставлением этих привязанностей.

Ну или допустим, в результате какой-то техники человеку удалось проникнуть в истинную природу вещей - так надо тут же оставить эту технику, чтобы не культивировать надежду, не культивировать привычку, не культивировать привязанность к мысли о том, что "это происходит только в медитации".

Конечно, при наличии квалифицированного наставника, медитатору очень хорошо удается что-то понять, однако если наставник сам привязан к какой-то технике, к мысли о том, что привязки можно оставить только в результате многодневных медитаций - нужно оставить такого наставника, и не в результате многодневных медитаций, а раз и навсегда, как и поступал Будда с наставниками, настаивавшими на многодневных медитациях. Наставники же Будды, настаивавшие на необходимости многодневных медитаций, говорили о личной выгоде для себя и для будущего Будды. 

Даже в Сатипаттхана сутте, счет дней, необходимых для практики, шел на недели! 

Увидели привязанность - не надо ее пилить - отсеките одним ударом!

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Увидели привязанность - не надо ее пилить - отсеките одним ударом!


И у вас получается отсекать привязанности одним ударом, сознательно, и они обратно не возвращаются? 
А как насчет алкоголя, наркотиков?
Если бы все было так легко :Smilie: 
Випассана - это как раз техника, инструмент, помогающий привязанности увидеть и перестать за них держаться. Но это тяжелый многодневный труд, ведь наш ум очень хитер :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (19.12.2013), Vladiimir (19.12.2013), Ассаджи (19.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> И у вас получается отсекать привязанности одним ударом, сознательно, и они обратно не возвращаются? 
> А как насчет алкоголя, наркотиков?
> Если бы все было так легко
> Випассана - это как раз техника, инструмент, помогающий привязанности увидеть и перестать за них держаться. Но это тяжелый многодневный труд, ведь наш ум очень хитер


Ум очень хитер и придумал, что это тяжелый многодневный труд. Потому что в этом случае всегда можно найти оправдание. А что касается возвращения чего бы то ни было - то на то оно все и непостоянно, что то уходит, то приходит. То появляется, то исчезает. Так мало того, что оно то появляется, то исчезает, мы себя еще за это виним, наказываем, и говорим, что если мы будем упорно медитировать, то оно не будет появляться и исчезать.

----------

Бодо (27.12.2013), Петр Полянцев (03.01.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ум очень хитер и придумал, что это тяжелый многодневный труд. Потому что в этом случае всегда можно найти оправдание. А что касается возвращения чего бы то ни было - то на то оно все и непостоянно, что то уходит, то приходит. То появляется, то исчезает. Так мало того, что оно то появляется, то исчезает, мы себя еще за это виним, наказываем, и говорим, что если мы будем упорно медитировать, то оно не будет появляться и исчезать.


Что Вы тогда имеете ввиду- отсеки привязанность одним ударом? Если она все равно возвращается?
То есть не нужно  избавляться от привязанностей, даже плохих?
Не нужно совершать благих дел, не совершать не благих, очищать ум?

----------

Ittosai (19.12.2013), Ассаджи (19.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Что Вы тогда имеете ввиду- отсеки привязанность одним ударом? Если она все равно возвращается?
> То есть не нужно  избавляться от привязанностей, даже плохих?
> Не нужно совершать благих дел, не совершать не благих, очищать ум?


Будда давал рекомендации по поводу того, как исследовать ум и природу различных явлений (эти рекомендации давались тем упертым личностям, которым одной огненной проповеди было недостаточно). Результатом таких исследований должно стать разочарование в желаниях, цепляниях, в общем, более легкое ко всему отношение. 

В том числе, более легкое отношение к беседам на буддийском форуме -)

Так вот, если можешь - отсеки привязанность одним ударом, а если не можешь - зачем на ней фокусироваться в течение многих дней? Может ты в прошлой жизни содержала опиумный салон, и теперь тебе самой положено курить табак - тут уж сколько не медитируй, а против кармы не попрешь. Об этом и во многих суттах и джатаках рассказывается - даже архаты пожинают следствия своей кармы. Не привычки и эмоции препятствуют просветлению, а цепляния и желания изменить ум.

Однако даже если удалось отсечь какую-то привязанность - ошибочно думать - вот, я отсек привязанность, какой я молодец. Природа всего - непостоянство, так откуда же знать, что наступит раньше - смерть или возвращение старого друга? =)

Ну и насчет последнего - какие дела благие а какие - не благие? Отпускание, легкое ко всему отношение, отсутствие критики спонтанность - благие дела. Ограничение ума, насилие над умом, следование желаниям, формирование привычек - неблагие дела. Ум чист, цепляния и фокусировка на чем либо делает ум нечистым. Оставив попытки изменить ум, он очищается сам по себе.

----------

Бодо (19.12.2013), Фил (19.12.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

Карму изменить можно (ведь все меняется), по крайней мере смягчить ее проявления. Этому способствует совершение благих поступков, накопление заслуг, медитация.
Для этого изменения нужно прилагать усилия (правильные усилия). А иначе будут просто продолжаться игры ума, иллюзии.
Интересно, помог бы Ваш метод тем людям, которые все-таки хотят изменить себя, свою жизнь, избавиться от пагубных привычек? Знаю тех, кому Випассана помогла полностью отказаться от наркотиков, но это была для них очень тяжелая работа.

----------

Ассаджи (20.12.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Йонтен Гьяцо Вот Вы  пишите что" Ограничение ума, насилие над умом, следование желаниям, формирование привычек - неблагие дела. Ум чист, цепляния и фокусировка на чем либо делает ум нечистым. Оставив попытки изменить ум, он очищается сам по себе. " 
Не цепляние за ум,не фокусировка,оставление попытки изменить ум это ведь тоже выработка определённой привычки... Так что формирование умелых привычек -это благое дело..а формирование неумелых -неблагое.. И к тому чтобы формировать умелые привычки нужно прилагать усилия иначе не получится у вас просто не цепляться или не фокусироваться и тд.

----------

Thaitali (20.12.2013), Ассаджи (20.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Карму изменить можно (ведь все меняется), по крайней мере смягчить ее проявления. Этому способствует совершение благих поступков, накопление заслуг, медитация.
> Для этого изменения нужно прилагать усилия (правильные усилия). А иначе будут просто продолжаться игры ума, иллюзии.
> Интересно, помог бы Ваш метод тем людям, которые все-таки хотят изменить себя, свою жизнь, избавиться от пагубных привычек? Знаю тех, кому Випассана помогла полностью отказаться от наркотиков, но это была для них очень тяжелая работа.


Буддизм это все же не про то как отказаться от наркотиков и начать жить счастливой семейной жизнью или про то, как изменить себя. В Маха саччака сутте таким небуддийским методом посвящено достаточно текста:
"
«Так и с любыми жрецами или отшельниками, которые живут, отлучив себя от чувственности в теле и в уме, у которых погашены и успокоены желания, очарования, нужда, возбуждение и жажда к чувственным удовольствиям. Испытывают ли они, или же нет, болезненные, мучительные и пронзающие чувства в своей борьбе [за Пробуждение], они способны достичь знания, видения и непревзойдённого само-пробуждения. Таковым был третий образ – спонтанный и никогда прежде не слышанный – возникший у меня в уме.
"
Я уже говорил на тему того, что буддизм можно использовать хоть для психотренингов, хоть для приворотов, хоть для отворотов, и это всё будет работать, потому что так работает ум. Но успех в отказе от наркотиков - это такая же игра ума, как и неудача. Только за одну иллюзию ум себя хвалит, а за другую - ругает.

----------

Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Йонтен Гьяцо Вот Вы  пишите что" Ограничение ума, насилие над умом, следование желаниям, формирование привычек - неблагие дела. Ум чист, цепляния и фокусировка на чем либо делает ум нечистым. Оставив попытки изменить ум, он очищается сам по себе. " 
> Не цепляние за ум,не фокусировка,оставление попытки изменить ум это ведь тоже выработка определённой привычки... Так что формирование умелых привычек -это благое дело..а формирование неумелых -неблагое.. И к тому чтобы формировать умелые привычки нужно прилагать усилия иначе не получится у вас просто не цепляться или не фокусироваться и тд.


Если вы считаете, что мы говорим об одном и том же, только разными словами, так зачем повторять то, что я уже сказал? А если нет, то задавайте вопросы и я отвечу.

Скажу лишь только, что речь шла не о выработке привычек, а об оставлении привычек.

----------


## Ittosai

Ну вот я о том и писал..Вы наверное не поняли, что я хотел донести..что оставление привычек требует тоже усилия( это как отбрасывание),и вырабатывает привычку оставления всех привычек.. Или у Вас как-то по другому? :Wink:

----------

Thaitali (20.12.2013), Ассаджи (21.12.2013), Фил (20.12.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Буддизм это все же не про то как отказаться от наркотиков и начать жить счастливой семейной жизнью или про то, как изменить себя.


Наркотики – это просто наглядный пример сильной привязанности, цепляния. Если от нее не избавляться, то падение будет все ниже,  а Ниббана все дальше.
Таких привязанностей у нас очень много –жажда чувственных удовольствий, привязка к эго, к телу и т.д, как и загрязнений ума.
Буддизм как раз о том, как увидеть природу вещей и перестать цепляться, как идти этим Путем уже в этой (даже мирской) жизни, приближаясь к Ниббане, а не удаляясь от нее. А изменение себя и счастье - это просто побочный эффект правильной практики)

----------

Ассаджи (21.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Ну вот я о том и писал..Вы наверное не поняли, что я хотел донести..что оставление привычек требует тоже усилия( это как отбрасывание),и вырабатывает привычку оставления всех привычек.. Или у Вас как-то по другому?


Оставление - это не отбрасывание и усилия не требует.

----------

Фил (20.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Наркотики – это просто наглядный пример сильной привязанности, цепляния. Если от нее не избавляться, то падение будет все ниже,  а Ниббана все дальше.
> Таких привязанностей у нас очень много –жажда чувственных удовольствий, привязка к эго, к телу и т.д, как и загрязнений ума.
> Буддизм как раз о том, как увидеть природу вещей и перестать цепляться, как идти этим Путем уже в этой (даже мирской) жизни, приближаясь к Ниббане, а не удаляясь от нее. А изменение себя и счастье - это просто побочный эффект правильной практики)


Ниббана это не пункт назначения - это отсутствие пунктов назначения. Наркотическая зависимость - это не наглядный пример цепляния, это внешнее проявление созревшей кармы. Как и любая другая болезнь или наоборот какое-то благополучие. А вот желание с этим что-то сделать - следствие привязанности к форме и мысли и по сути своей танха. Изменения же и так постоянно происходят, поэтому смысла себя менять нет. Эти изменения происходят и так по умолчанию. Практикой можно добиться каких-то побочных эффектов, но это тоже все временно и пройдет!

----------

Николас (31.03.2015), Фил (20.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Тема закрыта, ура =)

----------

